
Cambridge Analytica bought “consumer and lifestyle” information on U.S. voters - dredmorbius
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/06/cambridge-analyticas-nix-said-it-licensed-millions-of-data-points-from-axciom-experian-infogroup-to-target-us-voters/
======
dredmorbius
The original title is too long for HN, I'd synthesized on from the lede
'graph.

Title: Cambridge Analytica’s Nix said it licensed ‘millions of data points’
from Acxiom, Experian, Infogroup to target US voters

Lede: _[O]ne nugget of information Nix let slip were the names of specific
data aggregators he said Cambridge Analytica had bought “consumer and
lifestyle” information on U.S. voters from, to link to voter registration data
it also paid to acquire — apparently using that combined database to build
models to target American voters in the 2016 presidential election, rather
than using data improperly obtained from Facebook._

